# Denia this winter



## Allay sea (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello, my name is Pauline. I am sixty years old and from Ireland. I hope to spend the winter in enia. Unfortunately, I have a severe hearing loss and wonder if there are any groups I could join to avoid feeling isolated.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Allay sea said:


> Hello, my name is Pauline. I am sixty years old and from Ireland. I hope to spend the winter in enia. Unfortunately, I have a severe hearing loss and wonder if there are any groups I could join to avoid feeling isolated.


Hi
You haven't said how you communicate but the U3A are very active in Denia.
U3A Denia - Home


----------



## Allay sea (Aug 22, 2014)

*Winter in Denia*

Hi Jules, thanks for your reply. I have a hearing aid but it's not very good. I might be having a cochlear implant early next year but at the moment I can hear with a struggle one to one but in a group I can't pick up any conversation at all. I have been visiting Spain in the winter for a good few years usually the Malaga area but the past two years I went to Playa Flamenca. I was trying to learn Spanish but I gave up because I only had myself to talk to!


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Allay sea said:


> Hi Jules, thanks for your reply. I have a hearing aid but it's not very good. I might be having a cochlear implant early next year but at the moment I can hear with a struggle one to one but in a group I can't pick up any conversation at all. I have been visiting Spain in the winter for a good few years usually the Malaga area but the past two years I went to Playa Flamenca. I was trying to learn Spanish but I gave up because I only had myself to talk to!


I haven't spent much time in Denia in the last couple of years but would suggest having a look at the U3A site. Some of the groups might be of interest and accessible in terms of communication, and I know they used to arrange day trips to other areas as well as meals out. Worth a look if you are concerned about being isolated.


----------



## Allay sea (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks again, Jules, I've had a quick look at the U3A site and will explore it further. Feeling excited!


----------

